# Norman B55 $200



## rollingdam

Guitare Norman B55 | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I saw this and wondered whether that was an upscale model or not... looks like one of the early Norman’s regardless. Might be a good one.


----------



## Peter van der Maas

Lord-Humongous said:


> I saw this and wondered whether that was an upscale model or not... looks like one of the early Norman’s regardless. Might be a good one.


Grab it! I've had one since 1980. It's indestructible and an easy player.


----------



## bw66

Peter van der Maas said:


> Grab it! I've had one since 1980. It's indestructible and an easy player.


Hey Peter, welcome to the forum! It's Brian from folk camp - I'm assuming that you are the same Peter van der Maas... Hope you are well! 

You replied to an old post - a while back the forum was "upgraded" so that the "recommended reading" section often recommends outdated threads - always a good idea to check dates. Nevertheless, whoever bought that guitar got a good deal!


----------

